# Claws mail - Evolution



## fernandel (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi!

I am satisfied with Xfce and I will remove GNOME. I have Claws mail installed and I like to import all emails/settings from Evolution. 
Is it possible, please?

Thank you.

Fernandel


----------



## shepper (Apr 17, 2016)

This is going to depend on your Evolution mail settings.  If you were using imap, without locally stored emails, there would be one step.
If you were using pop3 there would be two steps.

Usually, the server settings can be copied and pasted from Evolution to Claws-Mail.

If you have locally stored emails, Claws-Mail uses mh format by default while recent versions of Evolution use Maildir.  There is a script to convert maildir -> mh format.  Alternatively, there was a claws-mail plugin to use maildir that is now deprecated in FreeBSD.

I have not tested the script and cannot vouch for it.  If you are going to migrate locally stored emails, I would make a backup of the original Evolution emails


----------

